# Strong Theory Bar?



## WesleyInman (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone here own one of these?? Or have you seen this before??

This has my interest.


720p - YouTube


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 5, 2014)

Actually saw one of these the other day. It does look interesting.


----------



## Sully (Nov 6, 2014)

Very interesting. Looks like it turns the top of the press movement into a fly movement, basically. Any idea what those cost? With all the precision machining and gearing, I'm betting it's a little cost prohibitive.


----------



## Sully (Nov 12, 2014)

Anybody know how or where to buy their products? Website was no help, nor was Google. Curious about pricing.


----------



## GastrocGuy (Nov 12, 2014)

***************


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 12, 2014)

The cost is $999 + shipping.  It has 120-$70 sealed bearings in it.  Personally I would love to try it


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 12, 2014)

Here is a thread on ironmag.  They have a rep on their forums.  
Strong Theory Bar Demonstration


----------



## Sully (Nov 12, 2014)

Holy Jesus fuck. $1000 for a bar? Something tells me we're not going to see many of these out there.


----------



## GastrocGuy (Nov 12, 2014)

Lol, man I'll settle for whatever bar Magnus is using. He's got a way better chest than the dude in the video!


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 13, 2014)

GastrocGuy said:


> Lol, man I'll settle for whatever bar Magnus is using. He's got a way better chest than the dude in the video!



Lol,  thanks!  I actually found mine in an old garage we tore down.


----------



## Strongtheory (May 11, 2015)

Yo, I've always had a shitty chest, thank genetics, but the last 15 months I've been using the STB, ive made some great gains in musculature.  My 1 rep dumbbell went from 85lb to 130's (did 135's for a good partial. 
Was just at emerald cup and we took a lot of names down to sell to, when the import bars come in in a couple of months (Baring further port strike issues.) New price will be $500 ++. It's not a dumbbell either. It's a unique motion and impact. I'm not going to defend its abilities. So many people on these forums are haters without even trying it out...I've given up. I've sold em at the higher price and I'm going to sell a shitload at the new price point, because it WORKS. 
Instagram: strongtheory1 for emerald cup pics and videos.
Keep on hatin.  Oh, I'm at the 1/2 century mark for age. I don't look too bad or am too weak for my age. But I'm no 25 year older old stud anymore either.


----------



## Sully (May 11, 2015)

Strongtheory said:


> Yo, I've always had a shitty chest, thank genetics, but the last 15 months I've been using the STB, ive made some great gains in musculature.  My 1 rep dumbbell went from 85lb to 130's (did 135's for a good partial.
> Was just at emerald cup and we took a lot of names down to sell to, when the import bars come in in a couple of months (Baring further port strike issues.) New price will be $500 ++. It's not a dumbbell either. It's a unique motion and impact. I'm not going to defend its abilities. So many people on these forums are haters without even trying it out...I've given up. I've sold em at the higher price and I'm going to sell a shitload at the new price point, because it WORKS.
> Instagram: strongtheory1 for emerald cup pics and videos.
> Keep on hatin.  Oh, I'm at the 1/2 century mark for age. I don't look too bad or am too weak for my age. But I'm no 25 year older old stud anymore either.



I reread this whole thread and can't find anywhere where anyone was hating on u. Especially since no one even knows who the hell you are, yet. I assume you're affiliated with the company that makes that bar, but since you failed to identify yourself in any meaningful way, that's still just a guess. 

If you do represent that company in some way, perhaps make yourself known in a little more professional manner. Even though I find the product very intriguing, and at $500 it's not a bad price-point, based on how you've conducted yourself thus far I wouldn't want to own that product at any price-point, including free. So if you are in fact associated with that company, congratulations on alienating a potential customer.


----------



## K1 (May 15, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> I reread this whole thread and can't find anywhere where anyone was hating on u. Especially since no one even knows who the hell you are, yet. I assume you're affiliated with the company that makes that bar, but since you failed to identify yourself in any meaningful way, that's still just a guess.
> 
> If you do represent that company in some way, perhaps make yourself known a little more professional manner. Even though I find the product very intriguing, and at $500 it's not a bad price-point, based on how you've conducted yourself thus far I wouldn't want to own that product at any price-point, including free. So if you are in fact associated with that company, congratulations on alienating a potential customer.



I guess GastroGuy saying Magnus has a better chest then him hurt his feelings


----------



## Sully (May 15, 2015)

Wow, that's a great way to announce yourself to a forum with a potential customer base; by getting butthurt cuz someone doesn't think you have a great chest. If that's how this guy represents his business, I wouldn't own his product if it was free.


----------

